# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Opdrinken gal

## Shirl

Hi,

Mijn galblaasoperatie is niet goed gegaan. De galwegen zijn beschadigd. Hiervoor zal een hersteloperatie volgen. Het galvocht wordt momenteel met een drain opgevangen. Mijn specialist gaf aan dat het belangrijk is dat het galvocht weer terug in het lichaam komt. Je hebt nl je galzouten nodig voor de vertering. Dit kan via een slang dor de neus of zelf opdrinken. Over zelf opdrinken had hij weinig info en op internet kun je er weinig over vinden. Vandaar mijn berichtje  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ergens op dit forum staat een verhaal over opdrinken met cola. Helaas geen antwoord ontvangen op mijn email voor meer informatie. Na het verzamelen van de nodige moed heb ik het galvocht uit de drain geproefd. Het is behoorlijk bitter. Ik heb een smoothie gemaakt van mango, perzik, suiker, honing en jus d'orange. Hierbij 80 ml galvocht gedaan. Bij deze wil ik jullie laten weten dat het best te doen is. Het is iets bitterder dan tonic of crodino. Op deze manier hoef je geen slangetje door je neus.

Groeten,
Shirley

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Shirley,

Jammer dat je geen reactie terug kreeg  :Frown: 
Wel goed dat je zelf de moed hebt gevonden om met een lekkere smoothie het galvocht naar binnen te werken en dat je die tip hier deelt!  :Smile: 
Hopelijk loopt de hersteloperatie goed af!
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

